# Midwest Cigar Summit ROCKED



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Luke and his posse put on a great event. Honestly this was probably one of the more fun events I've ever been to. There was great food, great people, great JD and some GREAT new cigars.

If you are even anywhere close to the midwest region, you have got to make it to next year's summit. There's just no way around it. 

Here's some pictures!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

SWEET Pictures. Thanks for posting them Chris. Great to see you and Megan again. We for sure need to ge together again before you head back to California. Yes guys and gals you need to plan to attend next year. Flint


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

[email protected]!!! looks like a good time there  was there a big turn out?


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice thanks for the pics


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a great time.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics! Looks like a great time.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

redbeard said:


> [email protected]!!! looks like a good time there  was there a big turn out?


Pretty big. It looked like about 150 people walked through the entrance throughout the day. Luke should have a final count sometime soon.

Chris


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics Chris!! Looks like a great time!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats what I'm talkin about


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Now thats a great time for sure!!.


----------



## MonkeyDan (Aug 3, 2007)

It was a lot of fun. Thanks to Big Luke and his dad for putting this event togeher. It took a ton of hard work. Thanks Big Guy!

I will see you there next year.


----------



## bigluke23 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the great comments...you can see more pictures at http://www.gentlemanscigarsociety.com/mcsphotos.html


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks fun. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice. looks like fun


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome time! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pics, looks like everybody had a great time.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like a good time was had,did I see an Argenese stand!!


----------



## bigluke23 (Jan 16, 2008)

happy1 said:


> Looks like a good time was had,did I see an Argenese stand!!


You certainly did...Gene Arganese was there person, he's a great guy!


----------

